# Just Diagnosed and I have some questions...Help Please!



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I've just been told after a year and a half that I have IBS. Glad that I can start doing something about it now but I'm not sure where to start and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions. I've cut lots of stuff out of my diet but I'm wondering if everything I've gotten rid of is necessary...what tend to be really bad foods to eat? and does the amount that you eat really affect you?Also what do you do for panic attacks and pain? Those are the two that I'm having lots of problems with...my friends are starting to think I'm neurotic...always freaking about going out and stuff...they think I worry too much







Thanks for your help! I really appreicate it!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

hi kestrel,i'm d-type, so i have no idea if some of this relates to you or not, but here it goes...when it comes to what bothers your ibs it really depends. i can eat things a lot of others on this board cant (non-dairy dark chocolate, spicey foods, oils). lactose intollerance is pretty common though. the easiest way for me to figure out what i couldn't eat was to do an elimination diet. for a couple days i'll have clear liquids (veg broth, hot decaf tea, etc), then i'll move up to mushy foods (applesauce), then bland foods (potatoes, rice, saltines, pretzels, toast), and gradually add more in. i keep a diary of what i eat and when and what happened (did i get gas, painful spasms, diarrhea, nauseated, bloating, did i feel fine). if i get sick, i take stuff out and see what happens when i reintroduce them again. i still do this sometimes, if i'm having too many flare ups. i've found that i can't digest meat, eggs, and dairy. i cannot eat preservatives at all.. so i buy organic foods. when i eat raw foods (brocolli, spinach, etc) i have to do so in smaller portions throughout the day because if i eat too much at once i'll get a flare up. i also eat smaller meals throughout the day and that seems to help. i try to stay away from too much caffiene. i swear by chamomile tea though. and peppermint tea. they do a decent job at calming the pain. other than that i just take bubble baths with epsom salts, use a heating pad, lay on my side with my knees pulled up to my chest, i'll do some yoga postures, and try to get through it.i had a serious problem with freaking out about my ibs for the first couple years. i wouldn't go anywhere out of fear of not having a bathroom near or getting stuck.. or being embarassed! people notice when you have to run to the bathroom all the time! basically what i still do is rarely eat out, and if i do i eat a little and take home the rest, if i go on roadtrips i take immodium with me and a bottle of water. i also take things like saltines, pretzels, bananas, a luna protein bar, and a natural applesauce cup in case i get hungry. those are my 'safe foods' it comforts me to just know that i have about 6 immodium and a bottle of water on me







i also make little goals, like if i have a 5 hour drive i make half hour restroom goals.. i'll say to myself.. "i just have a half hour until the next gas station or rest stop, i can make it!" and it seriously helps me. practicing relaxation breathing also helps me. some folks on this board have had success with cognitive behavioral therapy and anti-depressants. you might want to talk to your doc about that.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Thnx so much! Actually you've made me feel tons better. I also go EVERYWHERE w/ water and immodium, at least 6!







I'm going to talk to a new doctor on the 10th of Jan and I just wanted a good outline from someone who knows what its like and has some experience so I'll know what questions to ask. Makes me feel a little more prepared and also that there are things that I can do for myself in the mean time. Thnx for the hints about apple sauce and rice tho. I've been eating a lot of that stuff in the past couple of days and its helped a lot. I've also cut out milk products totally (chocolate, cookies, anything w/ dairy in it...my friend made me a non diary pumpkin pie...so nice of him!). I'll try out your suggestions tho, they sounds pretty solid.Happy Christmas! Hope that you can eat some of that good food!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

kestrel,i have a million recipes for nondairy/eggless cakes, lasagne, pudding, etc. if you ever need any i'd be happy to pass them along.


----------



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

My IBS got really bad last March and a wonderful friend of mine loaned me "eating for IBS" which I instantly bought and have been more or less following since then. I still have my terrible attacks, but the every day ones have more or less gone away. I don't eat red meat, dairy, or high fat foods. I avoid solid chocolate. I eat chicken, turkey, and seafood, soy cheese and milk, and a lot of sourdough bread. When I'm about to go crazy from lack of chocolate I'll make the peppermint fudge cake that's in the book and also on the website for the book. It's fabulous and totally safe for the tummy. I had a really bad attack last week and I'm afraid it's affected me more mentally than physically since then, but overall the change in diet has had a 90% improvement in my daily colon habits. Oh, also take as much fibercon or similar product as you can (not the sugar free stuff). It really helps. Good luck!elsolomio###yahoo.com


----------



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

P.S. My family and friends thought I was a hypochondriac for a long time. Just trust that you aren't crazy of "faking it" and eventually they will come around. Remember, YOU are the most important person right now. Take the time to focus on you until you feel capable to widen your horizon a little.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Thnx so much guys! I'll definitely check out that books. I'm about to go nuts w/ the food I've been eating...so boring! Ready to get into some serious cooking, especially since the holidays are pretty much over!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Peony (Aug 27, 2002)

I can't eat lactose anything, chocolate, caffeine, or very spicy foods. Other people don't realize just how much that eliminates.Good luck. There are going to be tough times ahead with employers, friends, and family. I'm just warning you, many people will think you're faking it, or that you're a lunatic. I'm having to transfer colleges because all the girls on my floor got together and decided I was doing it for attention. Also, anti anxiety meds are a godsend for a lot of us. Take care.


----------



## Steve1945 (Jan 4, 2003)

Does anyone know of any support groups for IBS in Western Massachuessetts? --Steve


----------

